

Cracking IP Surveillance DVR - Prefect
http://praetorianprefect.com/archives/2009/12/shodan-cracking-ip-surveillance-dvr/

======
RevRal
Oh my, one of these opened up something called "webcam girl."

Be careful guys.

*E: Does anyone know if Shodan is a System Shock allusion?

~~~
hy3lxs
Yes.

[http://praetorianprefect.com/archives/2009/11/youve-been-
sho...](http://praetorianprefect.com/archives/2009/11/youve-been-shodand/)

"SHODAN (Sentient Hyper-Optimized Data Access Network) was the fictional
artificial intelligence bad girl of the computer game System Shock who, once
she was hacked and her ethical restrictions removed, destroyed or subverted
all around her with the exception of her hacker."

